# 8800k straight pin?



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Is there an 8800k straight pin CF bulb? I have only seen one on hellolights which has square pin.

My coralife aqualight has straight pin.

Any ideas??


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the All-Glass 8,000k bulbs are straight pin. I've heard people say the color of those is too pink though.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay, well that doesn't sound like what I want.. I was considering mixing the 8800 with the 9325.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Helios lights don't come in 8800, but have a variety of other temps and combos. I just got some 8000K's from Commodity Axis. Good prices and great turn around.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought the allglass bulbs were the GE9325s


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I thought the allglass bulbs were the GE9325s


The 8,000k bulbs are a newer product they make also.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the 8,000 and yes they are a straight pin, I run mine on a coralife fixture. I like them alot, I also have 9325 and 6500 and 8000 is my favorite 9325 my second favorite.


----------

